#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по тибетской медицине.

## Иван Денисов

В процессе использования диеты возникли некоторые вопросы, которые решить сам не могу:
1. Откуда взяты свойства еды (тёплое-холодное-жгучее и т.д.) и можно ли эти свойства определить самостоятельно, если, например, свойства кабачка и помидоров мне неизвестны?
2. Можно ли самостоятельно составить рацион, например, для лечения "холода почек"? Что при этом нужно есть, а что избегать?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> В процессе использования диеты возникли некоторые вопросы, которые решить сам не могу:
> 1. Откуда взяты свойства еды (тёплое-холодное-жгучее и т.д.) и можно ли эти свойства определить самостоятельно, если, например, свойства кабачка и помидоров мне неизвестны?
> 2. Можно ли самостоятельно составить рацион, например, для лечения "холода почек"? Что при этом нужно есть, а что избегать?


Думаю, нужно обратиться к врачу практикующему тибетскую медицину. Самостоятельным "творчеством" в этом вопросе заниматься не следует

----------


## Inbongo

> В процессе использования диеты возникли некоторые вопросы, которые решить сам не могу:
> 1. Откуда взяты свойства еды (тёплое-холодное-жгучее и т.д.) и можно ли эти свойства определить самостоятельно, если, например, свойства кабачка и помидоров мне неизвестны?
> 2. Можно ли самостоятельно составить рацион, например, для лечения "холода почек"? Что при этом нужно есть, а что избегать?


Лучше самостоятельно не определять свойства. В принципе о рационе и свойствах все описано в "Чжуд-Ши", читать лучше с комментариями. А еще лучше получить разяеснения от квалифицированного врача тибетской медицины

----------


## babochka

> В процессе использования диеты возникли некоторые вопросы, которые решить сам не могу:
> 1. Откуда взяты свойства еды (тёплое-холодное-жгучее и т.д.) и можно ли эти свойства определить самостоятельно, если, например, свойства кабачка и помидоров мне неизвестны?
> 2. Можно ли самостоятельно составить рацион, например, для лечения "холода почек"? Что при этом нужно есть, а что избегать?


При холоде почек самая простая рекомендация это избегать холодного, кислого и соленого поменьше. Жуйте зеленый кардамон по 3-4 штуки в день, он согреет Ваши почки.  :Smilie:  Про остальное милости просим на прием.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Думаю, нужно обратиться к врачу практикующему тибетскую медицину. Самостоятельным "творчеством" в этом вопросе заниматься не следует


 Со своими хроническими болезнями пациент всегда "сам себе врач".

----------

Майя П (30.09.2010)

----------


## Aleksey L.

холод в почках .... 
на днях вычитал (на мой взгляд дельные советы) вот что: 
http://www.immortalteam.by.ru/text9.htm#7

(там еще по тексту где-то говорится по поводу внутреннего пара и его циркуляции и что важно, чтобы он не уходил из тела) 
_________________________
еще припоминаю, что солнце, ударяя лучами в почву (элемент земли) производит дымчатое испарение, ударяя в воду - паровое. и они вели соответственно к "росту" минералов (камней, драг.камней и тп)  и металлов (соответственно).
_________________________
_отвечая на вопрос_, все свойства саттвических-тамасических и прочих продуктов трех дош исчерпывающе описаны в книге "Аюрведическая терапия", Давид Фроули. Но как правило, читаешь-читаешь, а толку не особо, хотя какие-то знания и прибавляются. 

Вот чем мне аюрведа и тиб. мед. не нравится, так это тем, что все построенно вокруг трех миробаланов и прочих всяких супер-полезных "амл" для тела-организма. Не нравится именно то, что это все фиг достанешь в обычных городских условиях. Надо самому что-то миксовать на своей кухоньке. Мумие иногда в аптеках можно найти от компании Дабур, но это, скорее, исключение.

----------


## ullu

Да ладно, трифала продается везде уже, хочешь в порошке, как положено , хочешь в пилюлях, хочешь с перцем, хочешь просто три плода.
Эмблика лекарственная, мироболан беллерический и мироболан хебула.
В индийских специях банка 90 таблеток стоит 180 рублей. 
А мумие алтайское вообще в любой аптеке есть. Хочешь с прополисом, хочешь без.

----------

Galina (31.01.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

в специях раньше не было. только хавчик всякий для "дружбы народов". 
алтайское и дивеевское от дабуровского отличается. примерно так, как порошки для цементирования могут отличаться. 
а вообще, я уже не верю во все эти чудо-средства "здорового образа жизни". все - с точностью до наоборот.

----------


## ullu

Применять надо правильно, тогда не будет все наоборот.

Раньше может и не было, но тогда, раньше, можно было купить у людей .
Люди поди по 20 лет уже возят лекарства сюда. 
Гепатон, кстати, тоже три плода. Он же был.

А мумие я с детства пью, например. Мама меня им лечила от ангин, и про дабур тогда и слышно не было. Но мумие было, на рынке даже можно было купить. Нормальное хорошее мумие, прямо куском.

----------


## Этэйла

Иван Денисов если существуют проблемы с почками нужно в пищу принимать больше желтого,оранжевого и зеленого цвета (киви, апельсины, грейфрукты, перец, яблоки, укропа побольше петрушки, селдерея и т.п....) мне помогает, а еще я принимала лекарство "цистон" называется он из одних трав, правда не очень на вкус, но очень хорошо помогает.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Моя большая подборка информации по Тибетской Медицине:
http://medicinform.net/zog/zog_vost.htm
http://forum.medicinform.net/index.php?showforum=27
Могу ответить на любые вопросы по лечению, диагностике, технологии приготовления и составу лекарств.
Для лечения Холода Почек и Желудка могу предложить простой по технологии приготовления в домашних условиях препарат 
http://forum.medicinform.net/index.php?showtopic=5025
Это препарат «Гранат 5», называется Анар 5 по-монгольски или སེ་འབྲུ་ལྔ་པ་ se-‘bru lnga pa по-тибетски.

----------

Galina (31.01.2009)

----------


## Майя П

При холоде почек - нужно двигаться больше, поскольку он появляется от неподвижности - простирания утром и вечером до 108 раз. По поводу жевания кардамона - это еще вопрос, вы уточните (есть разные и в т.ч. действие на поджелудочную) когда он дойдет до почек? правильно только на 4-5 день, эффекта не будет. Проще сесть в теплую ванну и прогреть теплым душем крестец, попу и проекцию почек. В машине подстилать под себя что-то принесенное из дома. Лечиться долго, но нужно так как при холоде слабеют кости (остеопороз) и всякие проблемы в том числе и со стороны мочеПОЛОВОЙ системы.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> препарат «Гранат 5», называется Анар 5 по-монгольски или སེ་འབྲུ་ལྔ་པ་ se-‘bru lnga pa по-тибетски.


По просьбе одного из участников форума публикую дозировки компонентов препарата Гранат-5.
Сумати Праджня, в «Кунпан дудзи ньингпо» - бурятском рецептурнике тибетской медицины под  №572 со ссылкой на Дополнительную Тантру Джуд-Ши описывает состав Гранат-4: Гранат 080, корица 005, кардамон настоящий 005 и перец длинный 010, смешанные с белым сахаром –– поддерживают желудок, питают его Огонь и, независимо от причины болезни, улучшают аппетит.
№573. Если к нему добавить имбирь в дозе 040, получится состав Гранат-5. Он хорошо помогает в случаях, когда Слизь не справляется с перевариванием пищи, он также отлично  лечит скраны Холода в желудке, рвоту, потерю аппетита, болезни Ветра в сердце, болезни почек и поясницы.
В «Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж», в прописях препаратов, которые производятся на «Армонфарм», указывается следующая дозировка компонентов состава Гранат-5: Анар  Punica granatum 0,146; Шинца Cinnamomum cassia 0,072; Библии Piper longum 0,072; Сугмэл Amomum Kravanh 0,072; Улаан гаа Alpinia officinarum 0,072.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (02.03.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вадим,
Если есть возможность, раскройте пожалуйста для участников форума так же подробности приготовления, и дозировку ежедневного приема, чем запивать и подобное

Спасибо!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Анар 5, se-‘bru lnga pa, «Пятикомпонентный состав на основе граната». Состав: плоды Punica granatum, Piper longum, Amomum Kravanh или Elettaria cardamomum; корни Alpinia officinarum, Roscoea capitata или Zingiber off.; кора Cinnamomum cassia. По данным Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины применяется для стимуляции образования Тепла, рассеивания Слизи и Холода. Разжигает пищеварительный Огонь, подавляет Ветер Сердца, Холод Почек и Поясницы. Применяется 1-2 раза в день по 0,5-1,5 грамма, запить тёплой кипячёной водой (Илчийг үүсгэн, бадган, хүйтнийг арилгана. Ходоодны галын илчийг сайжруулах, зүрхний хий, бөөр, бэлхүүсний хүйтнийг анагаана; өдөрт 1-2 удаа тус бүр 0.5-1.5 гр-ыг бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна). T.J. Tsarong рекомендует для стимуляции Огненного Тепла Желудка, улучшения пищеварения. Подавляет Ветер, даёт ощущение тепла в конечностях снимает боли в бёдрах, пояснице из-за недостатка Огня Желудка. Принимать по 2,0-3,0 утром натощак с горячей водой. (Use and Action: increases stomachal heat, digestive, carminative, provides heat to extremity, relieves pain in the kidneys and hips due to lack of stomachal heat. Dosage: 2-3 gms daily with hot water: preferably in the morning on empty stomach. Мной сделан несколько иной перевод слова ‘carminative’, что дословно означает «ветрогонный», учитывая традиционный контекст – «подавляющий Ветер», как метафизическое понятие. Также меня не устраивает и термин ‘digestive’ – «улучшающий пищеварение», что является общей фразой, должно быть ma-zhu ba – «нарушение переваривания и всасывания пищи», видимо это неточность перевода с тибетского на английский). По данным Национальной Фармакопеи Традиционной Медицины второго пересмотра Королевства Бутан обладает очень сильными согревающими свойствами, рекомендуется при болях или ощущении стеснения в нижней части грудной клетки и в животе после еды, сопровождающиеся тошнотой и рвотой; нарушении переваривания и всасывания пищи, ощущении отёчности, при почечной колике и болях в поясничной области, потере аппетита. Применяется по 1,5 утром с горячей кипячёной водой. (Administration: take orally in the morning with hot water. Indications: indigestion, stomach disorders, phantom tumour, cardiac pain, pain in kidney and lumbar region, nausea and loss of appetite. Intrinsic nature: very hot. Мной сделан не дословный перевод, а смысловой, например, ‘cardiac pain’ нельзя переводить дословно, как «сердечные боли» без дополнительных характеристик, подтверждающих заболевания сердца, а только указывается приблизительная локализация ощущений).  Подобные рекомендации даёт Dash, отличается дозировка и время приёма: по 0,5 утром и вечером, запить очень горячей водой. По данным М. Пронькиновой обладает горячей сущностью, уравновешивает Элемент Земля, увеличивает Огонь Желудка, уменьшает Слизь, Ветер, Холод. Устраняет Ветер Сердца, Почек, Поясницы. Применяется при болях в подложечной области, нарушении переваривания и всасывания пищи, рвоте, стимулирует аппетит при Холоде Желудка. Устраняет битыг (монг.), skran [трэн] (тиб. лх.) – предопухоль, которая скручиватся в желудке в течение нескольких лет, основой является Слизь, затем присоединяется Желчь, Кровь и Srin [син], т.е. предрак желудка.  
Для детей, иногда, рекомендую мед в качестве проводника для коррекции вкуса, при использовании для лечения заболеваний желудка и Слизи, патоку – при лечении заболеваний Ветра, тростниковый сахар – для лечения заболеваний сердца, соответственно, назначения по времени – рассвет и заход для лечения заболеваний Ветра и Слизи или просыпание и засыпание, желудка – 09 часов, сердца – полдень, заболеваний почек 18 часов (учитывать декретную поправку по времени). 
Могу привести другие первоисточники на монгольском и тибетском языках, если будет у кого интерес, а у меня время на конвекцию тибетского шрифта.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (03.03.2009), Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012), ullu (03.03.2009)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Подробно о сырье, применяемом в Тибетской Медицине, мой on line перевод с тибетского, санскрита, монгольского, английского и латинского на русский: 
http://forum.medicinform.net/index.p...60&#entry23897

----------


## Qiwu

> Вадим,


Здравствуйте！
Предлагаю сотрудничество в области лекарственных средств Китайской и Тибетской традиционной медицины. 
Я постоянно нахожусь в Китае, довольно хорошо разбираюсь в лекарствах и имею возможность поставлять их в Россию.
Могу выслать списки имеющихся лекарств и их цены. 
Е-mail: zhongyiyisheng@yandex.ru
vbvbvbvbvb@list.ru
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Не посоветует ли кто методы лечения астмы и , скажем так, "философский взгляд"- отчего возникает это заболевание?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Не посоветует ли кто методы лечения астмы и , скажем так, "философский взгляд"- отчего возникает это заболевание?


Философский взгляд, пожалуйста, но он не имеет отношения к Тибетской Медицине!
FRANZ ALEXANDER. PSYCHOSOMATIC MEDICINE IT'S PRINCIPLES AND APPLICATIONS.
ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ ПРИ НАРУШЕНИЯХ ДЫХАНИЯ.
Влияние эмоций на дыхательную функцию хорошо знакомо нам по повседневной жизни. О внезапной остановке дыхания в момент тревоги говорят, что «захватило дух» или «перехватило дыхание». Вздох является распространенным выражением чувства отчаяния. Другой сложный экспрессивный феномен, включающий в себя экспираторную фазу дыхания — это плач. Но, прежде всего, дыхание — важный компонент речи.
По причине тесной связи между эмоциональным напряжением и дыхательными функциями, возможно, что при большинстве заболеваний органов дыхания психологические факторы играют важную роль. В литературе имеются отдельные наблюдения, в которых описывается эмоциональное влияние на динамику протекания туберкулеза. Систематические исследования в этой области до настоящего времени ограничивались в основном изучением бронхиальной астмы.
При астме, как и при других расстройствах вегетативных функций, эмоциональное влияние обусловлено нормальными физиологическими реакциями на эмоциональные раздражители. Симптоматика в данном случае несколько гипертрофированна, а в ситуации хронического заболевания организм реагирует на эмоции, лежащие в основе конфликта. Реакция становится гипертрофированной и хронической за счет того, что эмоциональный стимул является бессознательным — сознание человека его не принимает. … Главным психодинамическим фактором является конфликт, заключающийся в слишком сильной неразрешенной зависимости от матери. В качестве защиты от этой инфантильной фиксации могут включаться самые разные личностные свойства. Соответственно мы встречаем среди астматиков очень разные типы личности: агрессивные, амбициозные, бесшабашные, рассудительные, а также гиперсензитивные, эстетические типы. Некоторые астматики обладают компульсивными чертами характера, тогда как другие более истеричны. По-видимому, в данной ситуации бесполезно пытаться построить личностный профиль: такого профиля не существует. Вытесняемая зависимость от матери является постоянным свойством, вокруг которого могут формироваться различные типы защит. …
У детей, рождение второго ребенка в семье, угрожающего привлечь к себе все внимание матери, часто совпадает с началом астматического состояния. Для взрослых провоцирующим фактором может стать предстоящая женитьба или сексуальное искушение. Для молодой девушки принятие женской биологической функции является поворотным пунктом личностного развития, отпочкования девушки от своей матери. Вместо зависимого ребенка она становится соперницей своей матери. У сына зависимым отношениям с матерью угрожают инцестуозные желания. Выяснилось, что большинство матерей астматиков очень чувствительны к проявлениям телесной привлекательности сына и реагируют на них аутизацией и даже неприятием. Сочетание бессознательного обольщения матерью и открытого неприятия — одна из наиболее распространенных моделей в истории болезни у астматиков. Предстоящая женитьба у взрослого сына выводит на первый план конфликт между зависимой привязанностью к матери и более зрелой сексуальной любовью к невесте и часто обозначает собой начало астматического состояния….
Агрессивные импульсы, направленные против объекта любви, также могут создавать угрозу зависимым отношениям и провоцировать приступ. Бывает также, что внезапный эпизод, напомнивший о независимом cyществовании, может возродить глубинный конфликт между независимой и зависимой тенденциями и таким образом спровоцировать приступ.
Если основываться на этих соображениях, то история материнского неприятия становится лейтмотивом жизни астматиков. Ребенок, который пока еще реально нуждается в материнской заботе, реагирует на материнское неприятие усилением чувства незащищенности и начинает сильнее цепляться за мать. В других случаях мать астматического ребенка настаивает на том, чтобы их ребенок раньше времени становился независимым. Толкая ребенка к преждевременной независимости, они достигают совершенно противоположного эффекта: у ребенка усиливается чувство незащищенности, и он начинает зависимо цепляться за мать.
….Теперь мы готовы ответить на вопрос, почему и как подавляемое желание в отношении матери может вызвать спазм в бронхиолах, являющийся физиологической основой приступа астмы. На основе исследования психоаналитического случая Е. Weiss предложил теорию, согласно которой приступ астмы представляет собой подавляемый плач, обращенный к матери. Позднее Halliday также обратил внимание на связь астмы с плачем. Эта точка зрения была впоследствии подтверждена тем фактом, что многие астматики сообщают, что им трудно плакать. Более того, было неоднократно замечено, что приступы астмы завершаются, когда пациент дает выход своим чувствам с помощью плача. Другое важное замечание относится к быстрому улучшению состояния, происходящему в ряде случаев после того, как пациент сознается в чем-либо, за что он чувствовал вину и ожидал неприятия. Признание создает зависимую привязанность к терапевту, нарушенную вследствие ощущения пациентом чувства вины и ожидания неприятия. Речь (признание) является более членораздельным использованием дыхательного акта, с ее помощью взрослый добивается того же самого результата, который младенец достигает плачем. Он вновь получает любовь человека, от которого он зависит. Такое подавление плача, приводящее к затруднению дыхания, может наблюдаться у ребенка, который пытается контролировать свое желание заплакать или пытается после долгих и бесполезных попыток прекратить плакать. Появляющиеся при этом характерные хрипы и тяжелое дыхание сильно напоминают приступ астмы….
Признавая наличие эмоциональных факторов, влияющих на формирование астмы, не стоит забывать о давно установленном и не менее значимом влиянии аллергических факторов.
Остается открытым вопрос о том, являются ли аллергические и эмоциональные факторы независимыми друг от друга по своему происхождению. По некоторым признакам аллергическая предрасположенность и эмоциональная чувствительность в отношении к вышеописанной конфликтной ситуации взаимодействуют друг с другом каким-то неизвестным образом. Другими словами, не исключено, что чувствительность к эмоциональной травме и к аллергенам часто сочетается у одного человека и является проявлением одного и того же основного конституционального фактора.
А в Тибетской Медицине несколько другие подходы к лечению, как и постановка диагноза, астма м. б. проявлением расстройства Желчи, Слизи или Ветра с совершенно разными подходами к лечению.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2010), Надежда Аникина (03.10.2010)

----------


## Андрей Новиков

Здесь много полезного http://kunpendelek.ru/library/tibetmed/ по ТМ, вот краткое содержание раздела "Тибетская медицина"

Каноническая литература (2)
Учебники тибетской медицины (22)
Рецептурники (11)
Справочники по сырью (11)
Массажи (1)
Практика Ютог Ньинтиг (6)
Практика Будды Медицины (5)
Изображения Будды Медицины. (5)
Диеты (7)
Статьи (37)

----------


## Дина Скатова

А я тоже нашла книгу по тибетской медицине, там люди разделяются на три  типа- ветер, слизь и желчь...Меня заинтересовало...Если я не подхожу под описание ветра полность, но ближе всего к нему, значит, я- ветер, с примесью другого типа???Может быть ветренная слизь??Или слизливый ветер?))))

----------


## Inbongo

> А я тоже нашла книгу по тибетской медицине, там люди разделяются на три  типа- ветер, слизь и желчь...Меня заинтересовало...Если я не подхожу под описание ветра полность, но ближе всего к нему, значит, я- ветер, с примесью другого типа???Может быть ветренная слизь??Или слизливый ветер?))))


Чистых типов, практически, нет. Есть одна из преобладающих Доша (ветер, желчь, слизь). 

Так что , вы вполне можете быть "ветром" со "слизью" :Wink:

----------


## Нагфа

Случайно наткнулась на газету клиники ТМ - "Наран". кто нибудь там бывал, хорошая?
Часты ли случай, когда под маркой ТМ лечат непрофессионалы своего дела? (короче говоря не лечат, а калечат)
п.с. Просто я как бы "не в теме", не знаю где вы берете врачей, а клинику пока только эту увидела.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Там нет докторов тибетской медицины - я туда как-то зашёл поинтересоваться и спросил, а как зовут Будду Медицины? - в глазах недоумение, типа, "а кто это"? В книгах главврача клиники "Наран" Светланы Чойжинимаевой, которые у них купил, повествуется об инь-янь, учении Христа и прочее, не имеющее не только никакого отношения к медицине Тибета, но и к буддизму вообще.

----------


## Нагфа

> Там нет докторов тибетской медицины - я туда как-то зашёл поинтересоваться и спросил, а как зовут Будду Медицины? - в глазах недоумение, типа, "а кто это"? В книгах главврача клиники "Наран" Светланы Чойжинимаевой, которые у них купил, повествуется об инь-янь, учении Христа и прочее, не имеющее не только никакого отношения к медицине Тибета, но и к буддизму вообще.


Спасибо. А какие клиники луче посещать, или м.б. врачей отдельно как-то? 
Я интересуюсь заранее, никаких экстренных случаев нет, так, можно сказать собираю полезную информацию.

а Будду медицины разве не так и зовут "Будда медицины?"

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Спасибо. А какие клиники луче посещать, или м.б. врачей отдельно как-то? 
> Я интересуюсь заранее, никаких экстренных случаев нет, так, можно сказать собираю полезную информацию.
> 
> а Будду медицины разве не так и зовут "Будда медицины?"


По поводу Будды Медицины. http://dbfs.org.ua/?p=62
Доктора я не посоветую - будет выглядеть рекламой. О докторах на этом форуме хватает рекомендаций и ссылок.

----------

Нагфа (19.11.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> По поводу Будды Медицины. http://dbfs.org.ua/?p=62


Посмотрел ссылку, практически ни где не указываются первоисточники знаний.
Цитаты уж больно знакомы, похожи на заимствования из книги "Демоны нашего ума: Алмаз Исцеления".

----------


## Sergio

После того, как узнал, что в тибетской медицине, ученик должен уметь рассечь скальпелем волос пополам, а сам доктор - на 4 части, плюс другие требования - понял научиться по книжкам и без носителя традиции - не реально. Сейчас иногда, для профилактики,  посещаю доктора Церинга в СПб и что он говорит - то и делаю, особо не вдаваясь в слизь и желчь  :Smilie: 
Кстати кто-нибудь знает где можно приобрести качественные Драгоценные пилюли?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Кстати кто-нибудь знает где можно приобрести качественные Драгоценные пилюли?


Здесь я заказываю тибетские лекарства:
http://kunphen.tripod.com/tibmed.html

----------

Sergio (20.11.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Кстати кто-нибудь знает где можно приобрести качественные Драгоценные пилюли?


Можете у меня, но в этом случае вам лучше подсуетиться...

----------

Sergio (20.11.2010), Вадим Асадулин (20.11.2010)

----------


## Гелег

Сорри если оффтоп, но что это за явление?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Там нет докторов тибетской медицины - я туда как-то зашёл поинтересоваться и спросил, а как зовут Будду Медицины? - в глазах недоумение, типа, "а кто это"? В книгах главврача клиники "Наран" Светланы Чойжинимаевой, которые у них купил, повествуется об инь-янь, учении Христа и прочее, не имеющее не только никакого отношения к медицине Тибета, но и к буддизму вообще.


Это неправда. Главврач очень компетентна. Работала раньше в Улан-Удэ и помогла очень и очень многим. Сестра моя, ей официальные врачи сказали что у нее не будет детей. Она у нее пролечилась и родила, и про буддизм Светлана Чойжинимаева знает больше нашего. То что вы спросили как зовут Будду медицины, то каков вопрос такой и ответ типа интеллектуалам. Будду медицины просто так и зовут Будда медицины а что вы хотели сразу чтобы вам лекцию что ли прочли. Его зовут Будда бериллового цвета, Царь врачевателей там и т.д. Вот она особенность некоторых русских буддистов чуть что услышат что им непонятно и не по нраву сразу все неправильные. Одни мы правильным путем идем товагищи.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

9 простых советов от Ямпил багшы врачевателя практикующего в Улан-Удэ

http://www.infpol.ru/news/667/48361.php

----------

